# 180 Success Stories



## Brokenheartedpixie (Dec 5, 2012)

Im looking into doing the 180 with my partner of 20 years who is moving out soon, we are trying a trail separation and wondered if anyone has any examples of the 180 working for them.

Oh I also have three children, one of which is only 6 weeks old, so any advice or similar examples would be appreciated.


----------



## damcel (Nov 27, 2012)

I know this isn't what you want to hear but I think that separating (trial) may be counterproductive. He may become more detached. If I had a choice I'd rather him stay at the house as long as the relationship isn't volatile and he's not acting "single."


----------



## jmb123 (Nov 9, 2012)

In my opinion detachment is not bad;It shall give both of them the healing time;WHile being detached if one focuses on focusing just on the self inorder to grow into healthy a dhappy individuals-then things change for good;A healthy life starts where in we are not needy ,sad or depressed but are strong;

Also if there is a geuine relationship,it is not going to breal with a separation;Rather 180 will help on individual growth ,and a healthy person will be more productive in any relation.
The best thing being that if the relation breaks apart,it is ot going to hurt ,very practically,because with the 180-one focuses on the inside and would be able to commence a new life .Just my 2 cents to this.


----------



## Brokenheartedpixie (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm trying my best at conversing him to stay rather than move out for a trial, but the way it's going it's either a trial or a split.


----------

